# Strike King 3X Plastics - 3X ZTOO



## bcritch (Jan 27, 2008)

I was watching Strike King Pro Journal on the Outdoor channel over the weekend and I thought this was pretty cool. They caught two 6lb bass at one time. They Donkey Rigged two ZTOO's. Has anyone else seen or used these plastics? I think they just came out. You fish it like it's a dying baitfish.

https://www.strikeking.com/tv/skptj/index.php
https://www.strikeking.com/journal/00083/3.php
https://reviews.basspro.com/2010/51903/reviews.htm


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 27, 2008)

Cool video. This past fall I did pretty well with smallmouth double rigging flukes. I used a 3 or 4 foot lenght of flourocarbon and tied two owner mosquito hooks into the leader at varying distances. Then I just nose hooked the flukes, which I think gives much better action. I never caught two at a time on this rig, but I did have the same fish eat both of the baits. If there is schooled baitfish around, double rigging can be awesome. I also used a barrel swivel to tie to the mainline to reduce spinning and line twist. I also like strike king 3x plastic super durable, but can be overly bouyant in some cases. I mainly used case salty shads for double rigging.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 27, 2008)

that looks fun, i might have to give it a try.


----------



## mtnbasser (Jan 29, 2008)

i have fished the double fluke rig for several years now. i have doubled up a few times mostly on smallies and small stripers. let me give you one very important tip. The forward fluke "MUST" be tied to a slip swivel so it can slide up the main line when the 2nd fish blasts it. if you have the baits tied tight and you get 2 on that line is gonna break. You'll find out the hard way...


----------

